# Well this is no good at all...



## gradygirl (Sep 17, 2006)

Last night we had two calls literally withing minutes of one another. Like, I'm talking dispatch time to the first call was at 02:11 and dispatch time to the second call was 02:28. We hadn't even cleared the first call before we got dispatched to #2.

But here's the issue: both patients (two different 18 y.o. females) reported having had something slipped into their drinks that night. They were at two different frat parties and were at two different levels of disbelief, but both claimed that they were never THAT drunk for the amount of alcohol consumed.

And I tell you what, it was an absolute :censored::censored::censored::censored: show last night. In each room, we had no less that two TCERT responders, 3-4 Campus LEOs, 4 HFD, 2 transporting EMT/Medics, and 1 HPD officer. In fact, the HFD, LEOs, and PD followed us from one scene to the other. 

I swear, if we have any more of these, something even worse is bound to happen...

And this is all after we had an inebriated student trip over a curb and face plant into the concrete. Huge hematoma and a fat lac to match. Pupils fixed and dilated. Not a good scene at all, kid went straight to Trauma.


----------



## Jon (Sep 18, 2006)

Thait is serious. Date-rape is a big deal these days at many schools. I wouldn't be shocked to hear allegations in a day or two about a sexual assault, either.

Oh, and sorry about the FUBAR kid.


----------



## VinBin (Sep 23, 2006)

christ...whats up with your college...knock some sense into those kids...

we have our fair share of drunks, but they dont seem to cause too much of a scene...


----------



## Celtictigeress (Sep 24, 2006)

Reminds me back of a time a friend of mines brother died at a frat party due to too much consumption had alchohal poisoning noone paid much mind

It makes me wonder several things.. A why would anyone be that Fuggin stupid to go out of their way and get that inebriated (And in disbelief of how drunk they are) "Oh I only had two...yeah two to many...

B) The whole date rape thing is what scares the hell out of me...But Ive heard the drugs they are using are getting worse... as Jon said I wouldnt be surprised to hear allegations of rape and sexual assault when its all over with... T Hun bless your heart... I know it was rough but thankfully you didnt strangle anyone


----------

